# Texas Outbacker Fall Rally Headcount



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, we are less than two weeks away and need to get a headcount. We'll be cooking up fajitas (I'll buy the fajita meat and accept donations from the group). I just need to know how much to buy (I'll just make a run to HEB in Fredericksburg after we get there).

Also, we will need some sides (think rice, beans, dessert, anything else you fancy). Feel free to sign up to bring food!

And, for any stragglers, if you have decided you can't survive without going to a Texas fall rally, call up the Fredericksburg KOA and get your reservation in! They are nearly full but still have a few slots. Make sure you mention the "Outbacker Rally"!

The list so far is:
Yours truly -- space H4
mswalt -- space L4
ghosty -- H1
Rob and Judy -- I5
TexasTraveler -- space unknown (they didn't have anyone in L2 as previously mentioned...you may want to give them a call)

They still had spaces L1-L3 open (but they are NOT being held).

We will be checking in on Thursday, 10/14 and leaving Sunday (me, Terri, Aidan, Alec).

With the cooler weather, it should be a fantastic time!!!









Let us know what you intend to bring for the Saturday night dinner...


----------



## texastraveler (Jun 7, 2010)

We had to back out this past weekend, Due to the declining health of my Mother In Law. Hope you all have a great time and look forward to getting together at a later date.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey i bought a brand new Fire Extinguisher -- just in case...

(You had to be there)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Fajitas sounds great! Not sure what we'll bring but will decide once we get there and pick it up at a local market.

See y'all there!

BTW, just us two (but, of course, I eat for two myself).

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

What? No grandkids? It's gonna be awfully quiet...of course, our boys will be there!











mswalt said:


> Fajitas sounds great! Not sure what we'll bring but will decide once we get there and pick it up at a local market.
> 
> See y'all there!
> 
> ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Heading out this morning. Should arrive mid afternoon. See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

My dad passed away, Judy and I will have to miss this weekend. We were looking forward to seeing everyone. We will have to catch everyone at a later date. HAVE A GREAT TIME this weekend ! ! !
Robert


----------

